# Importing new fonts to Tajima DG/ML Pulse



## scrubs (May 12, 2017)

Hello,

I am trying to import a new font that I need for a University in my area. I have purchased it but I cannot get it to import in to my software. I have tried to follow the owners manual with no luck. Does anyone have any wisdom? I am at my wits end and so frustrated and I can't even write what I have tried. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

-Stacie


----------



## AlisonB (Sep 26, 2010)

If you have bought a *font* (which would be able to be used in any document you wrote), then you may have to unzip and install it on the computer. After this you *must restart* the computer for it to show up in your fonts file.
If you have bought an *alphabet* (which is the lettering already converted into stitches), then you would probably have to unzip that file as well in order for the different embroidery formats to show. Extract the one that you use and save it somewhere. Then - depending on your software - either type in what you need, or bring in each letter needed and set them up as you want them.


----------

